# Back to Back UTI



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

Hi everyone - Chloe had her first UTI a couple weeks ago - it cleared up with antibiotics. She was on antibiotics for 10 days. Now two weeks later she is showing the same signs - peeing constantly and squatting for several seconds. Nothing has changed. Has anyone dealt with this before?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Marbel said:


> Hi everyone - Chloe had her first UTI a couple weeks ago - it cleared up with antibiotics. She was on antibiotics for 10 days. Now two weeks later she is showing the same signs - peeing constantly and squatting for several seconds. Nothing has changed. Has anyone dealt with this before?


Not with a dog, but we once had the same problem with our cat. It turned out she needed a different antibiotic, for a longer period of time to totally get rid of the infection.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I have had this issue in the past with one of our dogs. Needed a different antibiotic to clear it up. Hope your Chloe feels better soon.


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

Thank you - this is encouraging - going back to vet tomorrow - will request something different. I sure hope it helps. She was on Clavamox. Symptoms just returned today.


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

Rambo , 16 weeks old, came to me with a bladder infection and has been on clavamox since Thursday. He is still peeing every 5 to 10 minutes. The vet said to give him a week and call back. Today I put him in a belly band which I will remove and take him out every hour. Hope Chloe gets better soon!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I hope all these little ones get well soon.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I hope Chole gets better soon. I add a Cranberry supplement to the food. I don't know if it really helps but so far so good.


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

Hello everyone - thanks for your concerns - this forum is a lifesaver.

I took Chloe back to the vet today - she was given another round of Clavamox for 10 days. I was told if it returned after this round they would do another urine culture. I also supplement cranberry with her food. It says 2x a day for up to 3 weeks and then twice a week. Suzi - how many times do u supplement with Maddie. I had only did it for a week at 2x a day and was going to cut back to only 2x a week.

Chloe is doing better - she doesn't seem to be in any discomfort. This second time is not as bad as the first. What's amazing is that she sleeps through the night - bedtime is around 8 - she sleeps through to 5:30 when I get up.

I sure hope this is just a puppy thing - I can't imagine going thru this full time.

Will keep you posted.


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

SOPHIES-MOM said:


> Rambo , 16 weeks old, came to me with a bladder infection and has been on clavamox since Thursday. He is still peeing every 5 to 10 minutes. The vet said to give him a week and call back. Today I put him in a belly band which I will remove and take him out every hour. Hope Chloe gets better soon!


Thanks Sharon. I hope Rambo gets better too! No fun when they are sick.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Marbel said:


> Hello everyone - thanks for your concerns - this forum is a lifesaver.
> 
> I took Chloe back to the vet today - she was given another round of Clavamox for 10 days. I was told if it returned after this round they would do another urine culture. I also supplement cranberry with her food. It says 2x a day for up to 3 weeks and then twice a week. Suzi - how many times do u supplement with Maddie. I had only did it for a week at 2x a day and was going to cut back to only 2x a week.
> 
> ...


 Its a brand called nature vet and it says one scoop a day. I feed my two out of the same bowl so their getting less than the amount. When I run out I'm going to get a pill form of it. I wounder if yours is stronger? 
I found this about it.
aturVet Dog Urinary Supplement Cranberry Relief 50 gm

The Urinary Tract Formula is a natural supplement that provides your dog with a more healthy urinary tract.

Ingredients:Cran-Max (Cranberry Extract), Echinacea Purpurea, Calcium Ascorbate (From Ester-C), Oregon Grape Root, Fish Digest, Non-Fat Dry Milk, Natural Flavoring (Stevia), Non-Fat Dry Milk, Silica Aerogel.

Size: 50 Grams
Hum I wounder what is silica Aerogel. Silica is sand or glass. I don't like that. Silica is the major ingredient in ceramic glazes.
I just found this with the amount of each ingredient.
Active Ingredient(s): Cran Max Cranberry Extract (210mg), Echinacea Purpura (106 mg), Vitamin C from Ester-C (34mg), Oregon Grape Root (34mg)


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

Suzi said:


> Its a brand called nature vet and it says one scoop a day. I feed my two out of the same bowl so their getting less than the amount. When I run out I'm going to get a pill form of it. I wounder if yours is stronger?
> I found this about it.
> aturVet Dog Urinary Supplement Cranberry Relief 50 gm
> 
> ...


That's what I have. It says 2x daily up to 3 weeks initially - then no more than twice weekly. 1 scoop.


----------

